# Deputy Sheriff Brandon Nielsen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Brandon Nielsen*

St. John the Baptist Parish Sheriff's Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Thursday, August 16, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/16/2012
*Weapon:* Rifle
*Suspect:* Five in custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Brandon Nielsen and Deputy Jeremy Triche were shot and killed while investigating an earlier shooting that injured an officer working an off-duty detail. A vehicle matching the suspect vehicle's description was located in a trailer park. As deputies interviewed one subject, another subject exited a trailer and opened fire, killing Deputies Nielsen and Triche and wounding another.

Five subjects were taken into custody.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Mike Tregre
St. John the Baptist Parish Sheriff's Department
P. O. Box 1600
LaPlace, LA 70069

Phone: (985) 652-9513

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21362-deputy-sheriff-brandon-nielsen#ixzz23j7Pf9QZ​


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Rip sir


----------

